# What Would You Do If You Find Yourself Unarmed?



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

This is quite a hot topic in the US at the moment, gun control and limitations becoming a rage happy discussion. When rights are taken away, it's rarely something that is agreed upon with smiles and hand shakes. However as a resident of the UK, gun control is taken to extremes, to the point where even owning a fake gun that is unable to fire can get you arrested merely for keeping it in your own household out of sight of anybody. At least without the proper licences and various hoops which are not simple steps for more than the majority of the people who live here, acquiring any type of legitimate firearm is beyond difficult. I'm sure this to any gun owning American sounds like a travesty, I feel that way as somebody who has travelled and been able to fire guns without problems in other countries.

The difficulty in acquiring a weapon legally is why I'm asking, what would you do if you find yourself unarmed, or more specifically disarmed of handguns and rifles. I have no intention of staying in the UK long term, however for the moment I feel heavily exposed without any kind of way to defend myself should SHTF. Barring your ammo and your guns, which I hear often when listening to American preppers, what other weapons do you have or would you rely on if you did not have your firearms?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's hard to really say what I'd do because if I was unarmed it would mean I was dead as I can't see ever actively turning in my guns for a tyrannical government. It's the opposite of freedom and I'd rather fight for that vital freedom and die than live without it.



I guess if I was in your spot currently I'd find what weapons I could like a good knife, bow and study martial arts religiously.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Archery World Complete Bows

KnifeMan

Not only a good bow with a ton of arrows and carry rig, and knife, but probably a sword also. Train, train, train. Believe it or not any could gain you a gun later.


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> It's hard to really say what I'd do because if I was unarmed it would mean I was dead as I can't see ever actively turning in my guns for a tyrannical government. It's the opposite of freedom and I'd rather fight for that vital freedom and die than live without it.
> 
> I guess if I was in your spot currently I'd find what weapons I could like a good knife, bow and study martial arts religiously.


Absolutely. You can't beat a good bow as a ranged weapon, and you can never forget about a great blade. Heck, even learning to accurately THROW that great blade could help if even a little. And if you top it off with a ridiculous combination of training and exercise, you should have a substantial alternative to a boomstick ::rambo::


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

At my age, I'd have to go to a crossbow. Not a bad thought, maybe I should invest now, in case I run out of ammo.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd wake up because I must be dreaming if I didn't have my gun.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, You can't be disarmed. In half an hour I can throw together a 12 gauge shotgun, or a 45 caliber pistol or rifle, a 410 shotgun or a cannon, all of which could be lethal.
They would be single shot and very crude guns but it is easy to make them from gas or water pipe and fittings. If you couldn't get cartridges you could use them as breach loading guns and use match heads for powder and primer. 
Cross bows are easy to make from car leaf springs and a 2x6 and they can be pretty and deadly. A "standard" long bow is more difficult to make and takes more time so it really isn't worth doing - and it take a good dealof practice to get good at. A spear gun (for under-water fishing) can be made from house-hold products and rubber tubing or an old tire tube. Grenades (sort of) can be made from large diameter pipe and match heads. Knives can be made from scrap files or railroad spikes, glass from non-tempered windows or even bone. An atladl (throwing dart) can be made from any hardwood and can be lethal to about 50 yards. A branch or sapling from a hardwood tree can be made into a fighting staff or a pike if you put a sharpened piece of pipe at the end. There is no limit to what you can build if you stop and think about what you have on hand and what you want. You can combine three house-hold chemicals and make a nerve gas that will kill - just stay down wind of it! You can get potasium nitrate from urine (it takes a lot of urine) and mix it with sugar to make propellant for rockets or cannons. Any fuel can be mixed styrofoam to make a napalm substitute and put into a garden sprayer with a burn cup to make a flame thrower device. 
In the garden you have a pitch fork and a hoe. Make a fire and straighten the tines on the pitch fork for a spear and rebend the hoe to make a fighting axe.
Some of these thing could be illegal so check your local laws but if you are in a SHTF situation and the laws no longer apply then these things could save your life.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> ...as a resident of the UK, gun control is taken to extremes..


I've lived in England all my life and have never owned a gun but it don't bother me much because hardly anybody else owns one either, so it'll be a a level playing field when SHTF..
Anybody can legally get a gun in Britain by simply joining a gun club and firing club weapons on the club range for a "probationary period" of at least 3 months, then apply to the police for a firearms licence which will allow you to buy your own gun.
The only snag is that if you've got the slightest blemish on your character in any way shape or form, the cops will refuse to grant you a licence at their discretion.
For example even a parking ticket or jaywalking might go against you.
Me, I onced served 3 months jail on a vigilante rap so no f*****g way hozay would I ever be granted a licence if i applied for one, so when SHTF my armoury will consist of just a few knives, sharp sticks and cricket bats, at least they never jam, misfire or run out of ammo..










_"Okay Buzz show us what you got!"_


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree with Fuzzee and Jpariz. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Unless hell freezes solid 6 feet deep and the Ice Capades are skating on top of it, . . . I'll be armed.

It may not be my choice of weaponry, . . . but I will be armed with something.

Being disarmed is being bait or prey, . . . neither which I will do willingly.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This has been on my mind a lot lately. My wife and I just booked tickets to Ireland. We'll be flying to Ireland in October of this year and staying for about 10 days. That will be 10 days I won't be able to "bug out," or obtain any of my firearms. I am pretty sure I can't take one with me to Dublin or Belfast. I dare say I can't even take a good knife, but I'm thinking I can put one in checked baggage - I'll have to check? I was even thinking of mailing myself one of my knives to the hotel of my first nights stay and then just ship it home - yeah ok I'm paranoid. I'm already having edginess over missing my Kimber 1911 9mm.



Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> This is quite a hot topic in the US at the moment, gun control and limitations becoming a rage happy discussion. When rights are taken away, it's rarely something that is agreed upon with smiles and hand shakes. However as a resident of the UK, gun control is taken to extremes, to the point where even owning a fake gun that is unable to fire can get you arrested merely for keeping it in your own household out of sight of anybody. At least without the proper licences and various hoops which are not simple steps for more than the majority of the people who live here, acquiring any type of legitimate firearm is beyond difficult. I'm sure this to any gun owning American sounds like a travesty, I feel that way as somebody who has travelled and been able to fire guns without problems in other countries.
> 
> The difficulty in acquiring a weapon legally is why I'm asking, what would you do if you find yourself unarmed, or more specifically disarmed of handguns and rifles. I have no intention of staying in the UK long term, however for the moment I feel heavily exposed without any kind of way to defend myself should SHTF. Barring your ammo and your guns, which I hear often when listening to American preppers, what other weapons do you have or would you rely on if you did not have your firearms?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an ASP collapsible baton, with a glass breaker tip and leverage cap.

Beats looking for a big rock any day....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will not be giving up my weapons, I will hide them, I will hide but I will not be fully disamed.


----------



## coyy2k1 (Jan 30, 2013)

There are a lot of good responses here a lot that I agree with, personally, I have trained in martial arts and love to shoot and always have a gun with me, Except for certain times. Our instructor always taught us to be aware of our surroundings and be aware of what others were doing. Not having a gun does not make you any less able to protect yourself, there are ways to do this and I I don't mean with with flying side kicks or MMA style fighting. My suggestion would be to learn something along the lines of traditional jujitsu or Krav Maga. Strictly used for self defense and protectioni without weapons mostly. There that's my two cents.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ripon said:


> This has been on my mind a lot lately. My wife and I just booked tickets to Ireland. We'll be flying to Ireland in October of this year and staying for about 10 days. That will be 10 days I won't be able to "bug out," or obtain any of my firearms. I am pretty sure I can't take one with me to Dublin or Belfast. I dare say I can't even take a good knife, but I'm thinking I can put one in checked baggage - I'll have to check? I was even thinking of mailing myself one of my knives to the hotel of my first nights stay and then just ship it home - yeah ok I'm paranoid. I'm already having edginess over missing my Kimber 1911 9mm.


I travel a lot for business - usually 30-40 weeks per year. When I am in a city like NYC or San Francisco where I am unsure of the laws related to carrying a knife or pepper spray, I carry a small pocket sized Surefire flashlight. It puts out something around 500-600 Lumens and and is small enough to fit in my front pocket. It was not cheap - around $170. But, if I find myself in a difficult situation, I figure it is bright enough to momentarily blind an attacker and buy me a half-second or so to get away (or get defensive). I did notice that S & W now make one with a strobe option as well.

I realize it is FAR from an optimal solution. But, I know it is legal everywhere and it may provide me with just enough of a window to get away. It is also heavy enough that it could be used as a last-resort defensive weapon in a pinch.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Not so sure it will be a level playing field here Jim as the criminals certainly still have them illegally. 

Only trouble is we law abiding citizens no longer have a right to own, carry, handguns or defend ourselves, family, property, since the legislation rushed through after Dunblane on the back of public emotion and sentiment.

Unfortunately the Firearms Amendment Act(s) have proved strikingly ineffective. They didn't stop the Cumbrian shooting only 2½ years ago. Even the police were unarmed and all they could do was follow as the body count mounted.

Since the ban on handguns came in our violent crime rate, and burglaries have shot right up exponentially year after year, because they largely know now that practically nobody will be able to defend themselves. The victim is always seen as the criminal, not the criminal.

The exact same thing happened in Australia as well since their ban on guns. In just the first 12 months since their gun controls came in, in Victoria alone homicides with firearms were up 322%. The media in Australia and the UK doesn't like reporting on things like this, or teenage gangs in South London with Mac-10 sub-machine guns, or school kids at railway stations in Manchester with AK-47's.

I firmly believe it will get a lot worse and will come to the point where they will simply have to repeal the Firearms Amendment Act and allow law abiding people to once again bear arms as per their common law rights.

Until then, and while the law is still an ass, we have to make do with the reasonable force we have and hope we stand a chance if ever facing a knife or gun.


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Great suggestion Inor! And you certainly don't want one of those strike bezels in your face either on the tactical ones that the likes of Surefire and Fenix etc make.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

coyy2k1 said:


> There are a lot of good responses here a lot that I agree with, personally, I have trained in martial arts and love to shoot and always have a gun with me, Except for certain times. Our instructor always taught us to be aware of our surroundings and be aware of what others were doing. Not having a gun does not make you any less able to protect yourself, there are ways to do this and I I don't mean with with flying side kicks or MMA style fighting. My suggestion would be to learn something along the lines of traditional jujitsu or Krav Maga. Strictly used for self defense and protectioni without weapons mostly. There that's my two cents.


I took jujitsu (jui-jitsu) when I was a boy, from ten to fourteen years old. I was a green belt in the junior ranks. I quit when I moved to California; the Asian guys I met were much more advanced, and I decided to move on to learning edged weapons instead. I still know all the throws and moves, and I have had to use them more than once in my adult life. The last guy I threw I knocked unconscious (he attacked me, and I reverse rolled with him and slammed him into the floor face first...lights out in London) so I am confident I can handle one or two guys if they are also unarmed. But with the legal liability that comes once you become an adult, it really is not worth it in the end. I'm a big guy, most people leave me alone, unless they are drunk, or they are bigger than me.

Now, I am always armed. When I travel, I put a Leatherman in my checked bag. I have only used it to open beer bottles and tighten my eyeglasses, but it is much better than bare hands.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Roll over for them if you must...use your batons...rocks...knives!

I'll be a damned FELON with a gun!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would take an awareness course,right now... Dont know if tey are available there...But I would.
Then I would take an edged weapon class, prob krav maga..I dont know if its spelled right, I just know I wanna learn all the strikes...and weapons offensive and defensive.
The whole time I would have a baseball bat and glove and ball in my car/truck...
i would look into bows and crossbows...If i understand correctly, even hi-powered air rifles are taboo there? THere are some air rifles out there right now that can kill coyotees, If you were to hit someone in the eye...
Practise, Practise, and when your done practising, practise some more...
And like SSGT says, whatever you do, dont stop fighting..........If your gonna die, die fighting and biting, not kneeling and begging...


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't plan on being disarmed but we all know Murphy's Law. My first choice if I couldn't put my hands on a firearm would be a good quality compound bow, I can shoot one pretty well out to about 40 yards of so. I'd also want an edged weapon preferably one designed as a fighting knife. The recommendation of a collapsible baton is a good one but to be effective with it you'll want some training (aim for bony areas of the body, that's where batons are most effective). I'd also recommend a good chemical agent, the bear defense stuff would probably be best since I think it has the highest heat rating and should give you a bit more range. In a pinch almost anything can become a weapon so take a look at your surroundings and see what's available.

-Infidel


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My daughter is a foster parent and the state frowns on guns in the home so she got Wasp Spray. It shoots 30 feet and blinds your attacker until they get medical attention. It is better than tear gas or the stronger military version (CS?). I can be kept in plain view without any consequences and nobody even considers it a weapon. 
In this state the tear gas and tazers are considered weapons and you have to have a permit for them.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

get or make a bow if you can't get a gun. it worked for your ancestors. guns are convenient however knives and bows are just as lethal, in most urban settings a good compound bow or crossbow will be more than sufficient. Crossbows are powerful. Crossbows are pretty damn silent, and they have been used by OF.. you can make explosive tips on them, incinerary tips, grapling hooks and other wonders. You can change the draw weight for different applications. They really are a very useful tool.. and they can penetrate fibre body armours. you can also get a spring mount for ammo so it fires explodes on impact by adding a pin at centre or rim.

They have a lot of applications... also YES a bolt can fire a bullet... and it will fire at point blank range, think pen gun with wings.

for fun


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

I've read all of the posts and added to my list a crossbow, a regular bow for archery and I will look in to finding somewhere to practice using both until I am suitably proficient. Unfortunately the law on knife ownership is also very strict, however there are many knives that are legal to own but not carry. In a SHTF scenario I will not need to worry so much about carrying a blade over three inches in length. I'd suspect law would break down and much more serious crimes would be attended to. Additionally I think I will purchase and attempt to become proficient with throwing knives. I think I will take the suggestion to take up a type of self defense as well. It seems like an awful lot of effort to merely replace what criminals will already possess should SHTF. Though like I said, I intend to bug out of the UK altogether within time. For now I'll take all of your suggestions to heart and train like a demon.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Mesozoic just swim across the pond to Germany, Go towards Rheinland-Pfalz, pop three red start clusters North at an elivation of 620meters and I'll come get you, give you one of my many firearms and then we can start drinking some of the whiskey I got saved for SHTF!!!!!


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

No one mentioned a sheperds sling, but you may want to look into it. It's the weapon David used in the Bible, against Goliath. They're really easy to make, the ammo (stones) is plentiful and believe it or not, has better range and more force per projectile than a bow (though generally not as accurate without a lot of practice). The best part, IMO, about the sling is that you can make it out of just about anything. I made one out of a plastic shopping bag, another out of anchor line, and a third out of braided para cord. The reason why I think it's such a good choice for you is that you can literally take it anywhere, I looked and I can't find anything that says you can't have one. Use it as a belt if you have to, most police won't even know what it is I'd bet.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How many people here have over 1 million rounds of ammo? I mean beside the feds who read this!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I know one. My little brother is disgusting some times I know. But most of its 22LR.



paraquack said:


> How many people here have over 1 million rounds of ammo? I mean beside the feds who read this!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

john10001 said:


> Not so sure it will be a level playing field here Jim as the criminals certainly still have them illegally.
> Only trouble is we law abiding citizens no longer have a right to own, carry, handguns or defend ourselves, family, property..


I presume you're a Brit in Britain like me mate. Any ordinary Brit can legally get a gun, no problem, the only difference is that it takes a little longer than in America because here in Britain we have to join a gun club for a minimum 3-month probationary period and fire their guns on their range, after which we have to apply to the police for a Firearms Certificate. The police then do background checks to make sure we're fine upstanding citizens and *if we are*, they'll grant us a Certificate.
(Farmers have it easier and don't have to join a club, they can simply apply for a Shotgun Certificate for pest control, but if they fail the police background checks they won't be granted one.) 
So although it's easy enough to get a gun in Britain if you've got no bad paper against you, the overwhelming majority of Brits don't want one and would say "Why on earth would I want a gun, this is not the wild west!"

As for Brit criminals with guns, they're only a very tiny minority and are nowhere as big a problem as in America, our gangs are very small and they only usually use their guns to shoot at rival gangs anyway. Their guns are usually either old second hand unreliable worn out things, or homemade mickey-mouse affairs, but some of them no doubt get good guns on the black market if they're willing to pay the earth.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll Play! I take it "armed" you mean with fireams correct? No firearms, Damn that's like going to Disney World and not seeing Mickey Mouse. Well, No firearms means I'll be down to my bow and blades. With my Mathews HeliM I can strike man size targets in the vitals out to 80meters with comfort. So I still have a desent distance advatage (Somewhat), but my goal would be to break contact and avoid any fight at all. However, put me in a corner and I'll come at you like a spider monkey! Give me cover and concealment and I'll flee if unarmed and you have a weapon everytime. Until you start hunting me then I'll flip the script and turn the hunter in to the hunted. I can throw most of my fixed blades about 6 meters with some what accuracey, but why throw a blade from that distance anyway? If your that close I might need it to fight you off me! I guess it depends on the situation, but I think that's how it would go down anyway! Only time will tell my friends!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

JAGER said:


> ..my goal would be to break contact and avoid any fight at all..


Yay..
_"The greatest warrior is the one who never has to fight a battle" -Gen. Sun Tzu, 600 BC_



JAGER said:


> ..However, put me in a corner and I'll come at you like a spider monkey!


Yay again..
Gen. George Patton- "Inflict the maximum amount of wound,death and destruction on the enemy in the minimum amount of time...May God have mercy on my enemies,because I won't...War is a bloody, killing business. You've got to spill their blood, or they will spill yours. Rip them up the belly. Shoot them in the guts"

Gen. Bernard Montgomery on the eve of Alamein- "When I assumed command of 8th Army I said that I intended defeating the Afrika Korps as soon as I was ready. I am ready now"

Gen. US Grant -"The art of war is simple enough. Find out where your enemy is. Get at him as soon as you can. Strike him as hard as you can, and keep moving"

Napoleon Bonaparte- "The battlefield is a scene of constant chaos. The winner will be the one who controls that chaos, both his own and the enemies"

Gen Norman Schwarzkopf- "We need to DESTROY, not attack, not damage, not surround. I want to DESTROY the Republican Guard"

Gen William Sherman- "War is cruelty. There's no use trying to reform it, the crueler it is the sooner it will be over"

Gen. Michael Moseley USAF- "The preponderance of the Republican Guard divisions outside of Baghdad are now dead. I find it interesting when folks say we're softening them up. We're not softening them up, we're killing them"


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

JAGER said:


> Mesozoic just swim across the pond to Germany, Go towards Rheinland-Pfalz, pop three red start clusters North at an elivation of 620meters and I'll come get you, give you one of my many firearms and then we can start drinking some of the whiskey I got saved for SHTF!!!!!


That sounds like a plan as good as any. I'll be over shortly for a few drinks and then a quick swim back and we'll meet when SHTF and reminisce over good times. But first I think it'd be a good idea for me to acquire a map for the journey over to Germany.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> This is quite a hot topic in the US at the moment, gun control and limitations becoming a rage happy discussion. When rights are taken away, it's rarely something that is agreed upon with smiles and hand shakes. However as a resident of the UK, gun control is taken to extremes, to the point where even owning a fake gun that is unable to fire can get you arrested merely for keeping it in your own household out of sight of anybody. At least without the proper licences and various hoops which are not simple steps for more than the majority of the people who live here, acquiring any type of legitimate firearm is beyond difficult. I'm sure this to any gun owning American sounds like a travesty, I feel that way as somebody who has travelled and been able to fire guns without problems in other countries.
> 
> The difficulty in acquiring a weapon legally is why I'm asking, what would you do if you find yourself unarmed, or more specifically disarmed of handguns and rifles. I have no intention of staying in the UK long term, however for the moment I feel heavily exposed without any kind of way to defend myself should SHTF. Barring your ammo and your guns, which I hear often when listening to American preppers, what other weapons do you have or would you rely on if you did not have your firearms?


If I somehow got caught up in a situation like yours I'd at least build something. Even a single shot, black powder, anything is better than nothing. It isn't rocket science and could be easily accomplished at home. Even making your own powder is easy. Really... a matchlock blunderbuss is better than nothing.


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

JPARIZ said:


> If I somehow got caught up in a situation like yours I'd at least build something. Even a single shot, black powder, anything is better than nothing. It isn't rocket science and could be easily accomplished at home. Even making your own powder is easy. Really... a matchlock blunderbuss is better than nothing.


Unfortunately constructing a weapon breaks a whole new set of laws which can be just as severe in consequences as owning a real gun you purchased illegally. Even with starter pistols, you will find that in the UK they are sold looking bright orange to avoid people mistaking them for the real thing. The UK has some very strict laws in regards to guns, some of the strictest in the world. Shame they can't be strict on genuine criminals.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> ...The UK has some very strict laws in regards to guns, some of the strictest in the world. Shame they can't be strict on genuine criminals.


Yes in Britain we've had a succession of useless soft government fools over the past 50 years and the bottom line is that the Brit people must be fools too to vote for them-
_"Which is the greater fool, the fool or the fool who follows him?"- Obi Wan Kenobi _
So whatever mess the Govt make, my conscience is clear because I only vote for the extreme far-right hardline Patriotic Parties..


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> Unfortunately constructing a weapon breaks a whole new set of laws which can be just as severe in consequences as owning a real gun you purchased illegally. Even with starter pistols, you will find that in the UK they are sold looking bright orange to avoid people mistaking them for the real thing. The UK has some very strict laws in regards to guns, some of the strictest in the world. Shame they can't be strict on genuine criminals.


I believe the question was... what would "I" do... Just like what is being tried here in America, gun control isn't about controlling crime, it is about controlling people and protecting politicians. It's one of the few laws I wouldn't feel bad about breaking.


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

JPARIZ said:


> I believe the question was... what would "I" do... Just like what is being tried here in America, gun control isn't about controlling crime, it is about controlling people and protecting politicians. It's one of the few laws I wouldn't feel bad about breaking.


True enough, I suppose I should have rephrased my question as what you would do if you were put in my situation. I wouldn't feel bad about breaking the law for my own safety, though the repercussions for breaking the law in regards to illegally acquiring a gun wouldn't be worth it in the UK. You're absolutely right though, gun control is more about controlling a populace than the people. Arguably the US is one of few countries that could overthrow a government with the amount of weaponry currently available and in possession of US citizens.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If the majority of people vote a useless Govt into power, what right do we in the minority have to overthrow a democratically-elected Govt?


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> True enough, I suppose I should have rephrased my question as what you would do if you were put in my situation. I wouldn't feel bad about breaking the law for my own safety, though the repercussions for breaking the law in regards to illegally acquiring a gun wouldn't be worth it in the UK. You're absolutely right though, gun control is more about controlling a populace than the people. Arguably the US is one of few countries that could overthrow a government with the amount of weaponry currently available and in possession of US citizens.


I'm a retired peace officer so obviously I prefer to live within the law. That being said there are some laws that simply aren't worthy of being enforced. I pray that I don't end up as a felon simply because some paranoid politician is afraid I'll defend what is right.
FYI I took my own advice & made a gun yesterday... It took minutes and worked great. Single shot .22. I used a 5/16" stainless steel brake line (for a car) for the chamber & barrel and brass fittings for the rest. It shoots .22 short, long, LR & magnum. To keep it legal I put my name, city & state and serial #1 on it. 
In your situation you could have all the parts handy then assemble it within seconds if needed. It would take a pretty wild imagination to see a functional firearm when it is disassembled, yet it could save a life.


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist (Mar 24, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> If the majority of people vote a useless Govt into power, what right do we in the minority have to overthrow a democratically-elected Govt?


Anybody that did, history would not view them favourably. The government could crush the people beneath its feet and those that opposed that rule would be seen as terrorists and looked at negatively by history.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

History is written by the victors and in at least one situation the terroists won and became the USA. 
I don't know what the laws are like in the UK but I think it would be possible to have two pieces of gas pipe, one that slides over the longer one that a 12 gauge shot shell will fit into. They are just pipes. Put a pipe cap on the larger pipe and fit it with a bolt through the cap. Have it extend just far enough through the cap to hit the primer and have it narrowed to 3/32" and rounded smooth so it doesn't pierce the primer. You can keep it in three pieces so it is in no way a gun but it could become a gun in less than 10 minutes if you need one and the laws have broken down. You would have to get some shells for it or make some for yourself to keep on hand in case it was necessary to use it. You can do the same thing with smaller pipe for a 410 gauge shotgun or a 45 caliber rifle. 
Note: I am not advocating that you break the laws of any country but I do believe that all people have a right to defend themselves irregardless of the laws of the country they live in. All animals and most plants have some means of self defense, why are people any less than they?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Piers Morgan would roll over in his grave (opps, not dead yet). I wish no evil on any man but I hope someone breaks into his place and knocks some sense into him. I suppose he could be a complete liar. Wouldn't it be great for Fox News to announce the FBI raided piers Morgan's place and found a small arsenal.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Piers Morgan would roll over in his grave (opps, not dead yet). I wish no evil on any man but I hope someone breaks into his place and knocks some sense into him. I suppose he could be a complete liar. Wouldn't it be great for Fox News to announce the FBI raided piers Morgan's place and found a small arsenal.


I just enjoyed a mental picture of what a home invasion of the Morgan house would look like. He'd yell... "Stop!... or I'll yell stop again!" since that is about the only defense the jackass has.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

He has armed guards. The network pays for them and is included as part of his "perks" package. 
He is all show - He spews forth drivel and replies with tripe in his "interviews". He left England to avoid prosecution for inventing "facts" and he is doing the same thing here - and getting away with it because of our first amendment rights. I would like to see him taken back to England for trial.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If we all chip in a buck or 2, maybe we could send him back. Is he a naturalized citizen, or is he a foreign national trying to tell us how to run our country. If so, he is in the good company of Obama. Obama couldn't be doing a better job of destroying this country from within. Isn't that what Nikita Khrushchev said years ago. Maybe they really did it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've posted many comments on the _HUFFINGTON POST_ website, one of the most liberal sites I've ever seen, about gun control. It's not that the Piers Morgans, Jim Carreys and Rosie O'Donalds of the country don't want guns around, they just don't want the average American to have access to them. These type people wants two class of people in this country, this world really: One the upper class, which will have armed body guards, live in locked gated communties.......ect. The other class, of course, is us lower class, who will be watched, unarmed and waiting for government handouts. The sad part it so many of the people who would be with us "lower class" support their cause. These liberals have almost all of the media, and have been swaying the American public into thinking the educated, up-to-date kewl people should agree, and back their cause, and anyone who don't are just a bunch of stupid nuts.


----------

